# ماكينات البلاستيك



## العشماوى حديدى (17 يوليو 2008)

عندى مشكلة في مايكنة بلاستيك نصف اوتوماتيك من نوع 
L-BS510 semi-automatic stretch blow moulding machine
بها مشكلة بعد النفخ كما يظهر في الرسم






حيث انا قمنا بزيادة زمن النفخ مما ادى الي ازالة التموجات نسبيا -وهذه التموجات من الداخل فقط- ولكنه تسبب في بروز كعب الزجاجة من اسفل فجعلها لا تستطيع الوقوف علي السير وعندما قللنا الضغط المنخفض للنفخ low pressure حسن كعب الزجاجة قليلا لكن مشكلة التموجات مازالت موجودة فهل لتلك المشكلة حل وهل هي من درجات حرارة السخان وارجو من عنده كتالوج لتلك الميكنة يرسله لي وشكراا جزيلا


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (27 يوليو 2008)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندنا في الشركة ماكنة نفخ بلاستيك chenwayتايوانية الصنع وعند طلوع احد القوالب يطلع الى مكان الهيد لاخذ البلاستيك وبعدين يشتغل مرتين اوثلاث ويوقف فقمت وغيرت limitswitchالغلق والنزول وكذلك التيمرات ولكن دون فائدة يشتغل فترة ثم يقف في اعلى ارجوا منكم المساعدة


----------

